# Omaka Open Day 31 January 2016



## nuuumannn (Feb 2, 2016)

Hi Guys,

At the airfield near my house in Blenheim the local museum housed a fund raising open day in the weekend. Here are a few snaps I took. The weather was overcast and not conducive to good photography, but that didn't stop me from rattling off a few frames. First, some static display machines.

Nieuport 11 repro with Fleet Finch ZK-AGC behind.







Sopwith Pup repro; this aircraft is fitted with a rotary; sadly I missed seeing it fly that day.






Harvard NZ1076 ZK-ENB.






Yak-3 that also didn't fly; sweet machine; I worked on the propeller on this aircraft.






Chinese Cherokees.






Locally based Piper Pawnee glider tug.






Nice Aviat Husky.


----------



## nuuumannn (Feb 2, 2016)

There were a few aircraft that had their engines run, including the local Bristol Freighter gate guard, killing the surrounding lawn with its oil spitting routine. Here's the US registered DC-3 N451ZS "The Jean Batten Clipper", which has been overhauled for transit to the US, doing a taxi run.


























Spitfire XIV NH799 also got the spider webs blown out of its Griffon.


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 2, 2016)

Great shots. That Piper Pawnee looks like it would be a hoot to fly.


Geo


----------



## nuuumannn (Feb 2, 2016)

Thanks Geo (did you get the PM I sent you with my email address?). There's more to come...


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 2, 2016)

I got your email Grant and sent the book on Jan. 20th. Check again and if it's not there I'll resend it.


Geo


----------



## nuuumannn (Feb 2, 2016)

Hi Geo, didn't arrive, sorry. I've just checked to see if I wrote my email address correctly and I did, so it looks like its still lost in cyberspace... drat.


----------



## nuuumannn (Feb 2, 2016)

Anyhoo, more images from Omaka.

The flying display was small, probably because of the weather. The Nieuport and a Fokker Dr I repro did a series of fly-bys.


























The black Triplane looks striking, but against a grey sky it just comes out as a silhouette. It's in the markings of Ltn Josef Jacobs.

Now the Anson. Taxi and take off before a bombing sortie!


----------



## nuuumannn (Feb 2, 2016)

The Anson did a series of fly pasts then proceeded to bomb the airfield...


























Anson display:



















































That's about it from me; thanks for looking.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 3, 2016)

Great series of shot, excellent detail too.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 3, 2016)

Great pics Grant, and I loved the Anson bombing run !
Did it carry the bomb on an external rack ? I think I can see what looks like release jaws, an the bay doors weren't open.


----------



## nuuumannn (Feb 3, 2016)

Thanks guys. Terry, the bomb bays are in the wing roots, the rectangular doors in board and aft of the engine nacelles. The doors were not opened as such; the bomb was released within the bay and its weight forces the door to open and when it leaves the bay it snaps shut. They are spring loaded, the springs visible here.






The interior of the LH bomb bay; wing to the left.






Simple British engineering!


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 3, 2016)

Nice shots again. Did that book show up Grant?


Geo


----------



## nuuumannn (Feb 3, 2016)

Oooh, yes! Thank you Geo! Apparently Microsoft thinks you are spam!

The author Alan Hall is an ex-Gnat driver. I have the Folland Gnat Warpaint, which is a good one.


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 3, 2016)

Awesome. I forgot to warn you that Gmail says file not scanned for viruses but I scan everything prior to sending and my machine just got out of the shop recently, virus free. I guess I'll have to send a preemptive warning before I send files.

Geo


----------



## nuuumannn (Feb 3, 2016)

No worries Geo, yours isn't the only email that this happens to. Thanks again.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 3, 2016)

Excellent shots!


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 4, 2016)

That Anson is a real beauty!


----------



## Airframes (Feb 4, 2016)

Thanks for the clarification Grant. I knew where the bays, and doors were, but hadn't realised they used the high-tech spring method !!!


----------

